# Pfade aus Schwarz-Weiß Bild erstellen



## Danielku15 (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo.

Ich bin Einsteiger in sachen Photoshop. Ich habe eine Logo in schwarz weiß(anhang) und möchte die schwarzen Linien als Illustrator Pfade exportieren.
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Und ich weiß auch nicht unter welchen Suchbegriffen ich da im Forum suchen könnte
Bitte helft mir.

mfg danielku15


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Nichts einfacher wie dies 

Datei --> Exportieren --> Pfade/ Illustrator


----------



## Danielku15 (4. Juli 2004)

Nur leider hab ich noch keine Pfade erstellt. Ich hab nur das Bild. Die schwarzen Lininen sind keine Pfade oder ist das egal.. Ich brauche nämlich die Pfade um sie in Cinema-4d zu importieren

mfg danielku15


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

Dann wird Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als die Linien in Pfade umzuwandeln, entweder die Grafik in Illustrator laden und nachzeichnen oder direkt in PS mit den Pfaden (müßte mit dem Freiform-Werkzeug recht schnell gehen) arbeiten oder ein Pixel-zu-Vektorprogramm (Streamline, Corel Trace) zu benützen.


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Juli 2004)

JoshDesign, ein Mitglied unserer Communtiy, hat für solche Zwecke eine 
Linksammlung zusammengestellt, dort findest Du auch Dein von Dir benötigtes
Schalke 04 Logo als Illustrator Datei... In diesem Sinne auf ein gutes gelingen

- Mythos007

Hier noch der Link zum der Sammlung vom lieben Josh .:klick:.


----------



## Danielku15 (5. Juli 2004)

Danke für den Link. Hat mir echt geholfen.

gruß danielku15


----------

